
DebtHackr-Pay off student loans with spare change from everyday purchases - devincampbell
http://debthackr.com/
======
skiprc7
Always good to know what competition is out there before you dump a lot of
money into this idea - 5 companies that do this, Spared.com Qoins.io
gopayd.com gochanged.com Earnup.com. Best of luck to you.

~~~
devincampbell
What fun would it be if there were no competition? ;) Thanks for checking us
out!

------
geuis
site is down

~~~
devincampbell
Is it working now? I typed the wrong url. Sorry

